

China's Tudou.com Bigger than Youtube? - soapdev
http://www.sproutly.com/2007/10/11/chinas-tudoucom-bigger-than-youtube/

======
buss
Well that's a weird name for a website. Tudou means potato. I'm still not
fluent, but their slogan "mei ge ren dou shi sheng huo de dao yan" means
something like "everyone is a director," or maybe closer to "everyone lives
the life of a director." Any native speakers that can translate that better?

In any case, this will be a great resource to help me become fluent.

~~~
alaskamiller
the name means potato, like couch potato. the slogan says "everybody is life's
director". i looked around at the site and i would say more than 3/4th of the
site is of pirated nature. but hey, being a chinese company i doubt they care.

------
dyu
Closer to "Everyone is Life's director". It sounds pretty nice actually. Their
name is kind of out of ordinary, but I think potato has more of a humourous
touch to it in Chinese. So it's a lively name.

